# Hip X-ray Costs



## NCShepherd (Nov 18, 2019)

We have to get Eva's hips x-rayed when she's 1 year old, for our contract. And well, you guys all know, it's good to do. I looked that it can cost upwards to $150. But I want to get an idea of it based on your experiences. Money isn't the problem, was just curious about it.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Whereabouts are you in NC?


----------



## NCShepherd (Nov 18, 2019)

atomic said:


> Whereabouts are you in NC?


Not in a rude way. Why do you want to know my location?


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

NCShepherd said:


> Not in a rude way. Why do you want to know my location?


Each area has different prices and markets. 

In Michigan, to do a PennHip test I was quoted from 2 different locations $750-1000. 
OFA hip tests are cheaper at about $250-400 depending on who you go through in my area. 

All in all location matters a whole lot when it comes to determining what a fair rate would be.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I can’t remember exactly, but when I had Carly’s done it cost somewhere between $300-$400, including submitting the xrays to OFA. I’m in Oklahoma.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

yes, location matters. as well as what type of xrays and how may views. i would double check that your breeder to find out exactly what they want. penn hips is more expensive because it requires anesthesia. in CA, prices are similar to the poster from MI.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Well, while my location is technically South Carolina I am only eight miles from the NC border and my personal vet is actually in NC. I was just trying to help you out, not stalk you.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

adding... getting a “good deal” on x rays is not always a deal if the positioning is poor. many hospitals can position well enough to locate an injury, but those same x rays (although they may give you a rough idea) generally are not suitable for a proper evaluation.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Fodder said:


> adding... getting a “good deal” on x rays is not always a deal if the positioning is poor. many hospitals can position well enough to locate an injury, but those same x rays (although they may give you a rough idea) generally are not suitable for a proper evaluation.


Yep, I would second that thought process. It's even part of the reason why I like the PennHip tests better even though they are more expensive. They require training on the specific positions and the dog to be sedated to ensure accurate x-rays. What good is it to have bad x-rays?


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Best price I found from someone qualified to do it was 350 for hips and elbows. That included everything, and was under anesthesia for A Stamp.

It will vary greatly depending on where you are.

I recently vetted a foster, and the total bill for a dog with giardia/cbc/fecal float/elisa/medications was 315.00. People who saw that on FB (because the dog was advertised) were criticizing the bill. Well shoot, that was even with a Good Samaritan discount.I live in a suburb of NYC. Vets are much higher around here. Could have driven 4 plus hours round trip. But that invloves valuable time, gas, and tolls. 

So vet vet costs will be a varying thing, by geo location.


----------



## NCShepherd (Nov 18, 2019)

I’m in Holly Springs area, about 30 minutes from Raleigh. I’m not in the “rich” area. We go to Crepe Myrtle Animal Hospital for our vet. They have good prices on boosters. We’ll just have to call them. We don’t need to get elbows done, although it might be a good idea. But we’ll look around and see. A little over $300 seems pretty good for that. So hopefully we can find someone. We’ll probably have to sedate her, because knowing Eva, she’s not gonna sit still. Everything is 100mph for her.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

NCShepherd said:


> I’m in Holly Springs area, about 30 minutes from Raleigh. I’m not in the “rich” area. We go to Crepe Myrtle Animal Hospital for our vet. They have good prices on boosters. We’ll just have to call them. We don’t need to get elbows done, although it might be a good idea. But we’ll look around and see. A little over $300 seems pretty good for that. So hopefully we can find someone. We’ll probably have to sedate her, because knowing Eva, she’s not gonna sit still. Everything is 100mph for her.


I wouldn't trust hip and elbow xray positioning on a non sedated dog. Lying on the back with legs pulled out straight is not something a GSD is likely to do without a struggle in the majority. You are not that far from NC State Veterinary School. I'd give them a call for pricing. They should very well know how to do proper hip xrays for OFA and Penn Hip. I would do the elbows while your at it. Better to have a baseline for years to come. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

NCShepherd said:


> We have to get Eva's hips x-rayed when she's 1 year old, for our contract. And well, you guys all know, it's good to do. I looked that it can cost upwards to $150. But I want to get an idea of it based on your experiences. Money isn't the problem, was just curious about it.


I believe I paid 250-275 for hip & elbow rads with sedation for the two I've done most recently. The submission to OFA is not expensive. I don't remember exactly but fairly sure the whole thing was less than 300


----------



## NCShepherd (Nov 18, 2019)

Springbrz said:


> I wouldn't trust hip and elbow xray positioning on a non sedated dog. Lying on the back with legs pulled out straight is not something a GSD is likely to do without a struggle in the majority. You are not that far from NC State Veterinary School. I'd give them a call for pricing. They should very well know how to do proper hip xrays for OFA and Penn Hip. I would do the elbows while your at it. Better to have a baseline for years to come. Just my thoughts.


Never thought of NC State. That is a good idea though. We’ll call them too. And yeah. I don’t think I’d ever do those X-rays if she wasn’t sedated. And thank you guys for your experiences with pricing. Gives me a general idea of what I should be looking for, so we don’t pay WAY more than we have to.


----------



## Keeleycael (Nov 2, 2018)

I had to pay $675 for elbow and hip here in Georgia. All the vets around here do it for $600 to $900. It's crazy expensive here.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I don’t sedate nor does the vet I go to for hips and elbows. The vet is exceptional in positioning which is so important. I go to Madison Wisconsin and it it 230.00 for hips elbows sent to OFA as well.
Here are Ozzys hips at 1 yr no sedation


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I recently got a quote for Cava's hips and elbows, I'm having it done next month during her spay and pexy. The estimate is $402.50 to $483.00 for the x-rays and OFA submission. That does not include any anesthesia or blood work since those are already included in the surgery package.


----------

